# Used Beretta 92S Italian Police Turn Ins?



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm seeing a number of sites offering these used Italian police 92S handguns for sale for around $300. Can someone give me some more info on this model? Also is this a reasonable price for a used 92S? Anything specific to look out for on this model?

Thanks!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It all boils down to condition. LE trade-ins can vary greatly. $300.00 doesn't sound too very bad, but again, it's all about condition.

I bought a NIB USA made blue 92FS about a year ago. It was $500.00


----------



## ronj100 (Nov 11, 2014)

*92s*

92S differences below.

Beretta 92 Information

A bunch of these just got dumped on the surplus gun market in the $300 range.
Southern Ohio Gun has them for $295 in excellent condition


----------



## mrgoldy (Nov 12, 2014)

Considering purchasing one of the 92s that has recently come up as surplus. Can anyone comment on some of the claims? Italian steel fractures......only buy the US made steel M9 slide.....between 3,000 rds - 20,000 rds slide breaks off and embeds in your face.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

mrgoldy said:


> Considering purchasing one of the 92s that has recently come up as surplus. Can anyone comment on some of the claims? Italian steel fractures......only buy the US made steel M9 slide.....between 3,000 rds - 20,000 rds slide breaks off and embeds in your face.


Depending on the face, that could be an improvement. Anyway, those reports need to be analyzed for mythness.


----------

